# Looking for GSD Puppie / i am 30 miles south of Dallas TX



## afriendnamedajax (Sep 13, 2014)

Hi,
I am looking for a GSD puppie.
I like a breeder who is not breeding for shows.I think "dog shows"(not talking about those exersise shows,i mean shows for "looks") ,have caused many health problems for dogs.I looked at this great forum about old fashioned GSD,going back to straight back and big bones.
I dislike the use of to many"shots",for preventing diseases......the vetenarian must love you.If you breed healthy GSD they will not need many shot,and visits to the vet.
I also think there is no such thing as a "guarantee",good breeding practises is "maybe" close to a guarantee.

If you are one of those breeders(or works towards that goal)and share the the same Philosophy......then let me know.
I like to pik from a litter, i like taking some time looking at the litter before deciding on a friend.
My dog will grow up on a farm with chickens ,cows and other animals,so if your puppies interact with animals at an early age,that would be great.
My parents and i always had GSD,and just love them.My new friend will be a lucky dog,i can "guarantee" that.
Send me a PM, or respond with your website,or if anyone has suggestions.

Thanks so much.Marc


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

I haven't gotten a chance to check them out too much, but I do know from references that there are three great breeders not too far from you. I would check them out and ask them about their dog and their breeding programs.

Van Meerhout: Van Meerhout German Shepherds - About Us

GerdesHaus: GerdesHaus German Shepherds - Texas - Breed, Import German Shepherd, GerdesHaus Texas German Shepherd Breeder

Germelhaus: =:= Germelhaus German Shepherd Dogs =:= Breeding Top Working Schutzhund GSDs


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

you don't have to sit for months on a waiting list from a breeder with a name that came from a random spin on a german language see and say if you're looking for a pet puppy. we found our first puppy on puppyfind and were more than thrilled with it to go to the same breeder again. it was a back yard breeder and my dogs are amazing pets. one at 2 years is good enough to be a competition dog and our 8 month old is still too goofy.

i wouldn't recommend our breeder now 'cause now they have dogs from 4-5 litters for sale and that makes me nervous. no dog from any breeder is going to require less shots than others. i don't get why you said that. if you're looking for a house pet, not a working or competition dog you can buy from a BYB. just do some research and read reviews.

good luck and hope to see some pics soon!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Just make sure you find time to read thru ----> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

scarfish said:


> you don't have to sit for months on a waiting list from a breeder with a name that came from a random spin on a german language see and say if you're looking for a pet puppy. we found our first puppy on puppyfind and were more than thrilled with it to go to the same breeder again. it was a back yard breeder and my dogs are amazing pets. one at 2 years is good enough to be a competition dog and our 8 month old is still too goofy.
> 
> i wouldn't recommend our breeder now 'cause now they have dogs from 4-5 litters for sale and that makes me nervous. no dog from any breeder is going to require less shots than others. i don't get why you said that. if you're looking for a house pet, not a working or competition dog you can buy from a BYB. just do some research and read reviews.
> 
> good luck and hope to see some pics soon!


 Yours sounds more like a puppy mill 


To the OP - BYB's often ignore health checks. This is a big investment, you're hopefully spending the next 12 years or more with.

Go to a good breeder who can help you select a puppy that suits your needs, and has done health checks on parents. It doesn't guarantee anything, but it sets you up to be more successful in terms of having a health dog with a sound temperament.

Good luck!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

You can also check out Tidmores Rising Star in McAlester OK. 3 hours north of Dallas. 

Cynthia does show in performance events but like many breeders, the majority of her pups go to companion homes. My Mayhem is a Tidmore Dog and is the healthiest GSD I have ever had.

http://gsdnet.org/

I have been out of town for work for nearly a month so have not been online hardly at all so just saw this.


----------



## santorin (May 8, 2013)

I have a GerdesHaus GSD and he is all go, go, go. If you're looking for a working dog with a super high drive, I'd recommend them. Their GSDs definitely need a job to do! I don't know the other breeders, so I can't comment there. 

I will also recommend Brashears German Shepherds. You can find them on facebook. They are in Midlothian, TX and our female came from them. She's not as high drive as our male, more medium drive, but comes from working lines. She's okay with lounging around with you or doing a little work.


----------



## afriendnamedajax (Sep 13, 2014)

Pedigree Dogs Exposed | Documentary Heaven


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

??????:thinking:


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

afriendnamedajax said:


> Pedigree Dogs Exposed | Documentary Heaven


Not very relevant here, I'm afraid. Not many of the members here support any breeder that encourages health problems in their dogs. Most of us support responsible breeders that breed for improved health and well-being and assure it through health testing and sport trialing. I'd research the difference between corrupt confirmation breeders like the ones in the video and working breeders like many of the members here support. Otherwise, you're going to end up upsetting someone.


----------



## afriendnamedajax (Sep 13, 2014)

Thanks for all the breeder suggestions from everybody for finding a puppy,so far..... i am still looking.


----------



## RLRKAPLAN (Jun 23, 2014)

Germelhaus in Princeton, Texas (just north of Plano) is owned by MelloDee Middleton. You can watch her training videos on youtube.


----------

